

On Giving Technical Talks[2010] - gsivil
http://erdani.com/index.php/articles/tech-talk-tips

======
jnorthrop
That was some really great advice and I like the fact that he kept coming back
to confidence. Confidence in your subject, your ability to deliver and in the
quality of your presentation is key.

One thing I would add though is regarding visuals. If you present with a slide
deck make sure there is an absolute minimum of words on each slide. People
will read every slide you put up, and while they are reading, they are not
listening to you. The human brain just isn't modeled to be able to handle
listening to one thing, while reading another.

------
jakejake
thanks for the tips. I have the problem where I start out pretty confident but
as I get into the speech sometimes I start getting nervous that I'm losing
everybody's interest and so I think my presentation sometimes gets worse as it
goes on.

~~~
div
Try cutting out some of the stuff people tend to find boring. Or change the
way it's presented.

Maybe your audience doesn't understand what you're trying to tell, maybe they
already know.

Try to adapt on the fly.

